# Emerald Coast Redfish Tournament Series 2010. Who's In?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

The Opening Tournament is less than 3 weeks away. Feb. 27 - Destin. There has been a lot going on to get ready for this year and I think all ECRC members will be thrilled with some of the things Jimmy has gotten accomplished. 2010 is gonna be Great. 

You fishin it?


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Damn straight. :letsparty


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

<SPAN style="mso-text-animation: sparkle"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial Black','sans-serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Courier New'">Team <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Forte','serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Courier New'"><SPAN style="mso-text-animation: sparkle">?_<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Forte','serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Courier New'; mso-bidi-font-size: 11.0pt">*Ms Dixie*_<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Forte','serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Courier New'; mso-text-animation: sparkle">? is in. This is our firstparticipation in the ECRC,and we're prepared to get our butts kicked. But watch out later on, we are fast learners. :shedevil


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

My partner and Iwill be there in search ofour first win! !


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Check out the New and Improved Website. I love the countdown clock, good stuff right there. Good Job Jimmy.

Click the link below.

*www.theredfishclub.com*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *fishn4real (2/11/2010)*<SPAN style="mso-text-animation: sparkle"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial Black','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 16pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Courier New'">Team <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Forte','serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 16pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Courier New'"><SPAN style="mso-text-animation: sparkle">?_<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Forte','serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 16pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Courier New'; mso-bidi-font-size: 11.0pt">*Ms Dixie*_<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Forte','serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 16pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-text-animation: sparkle; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Courier New'">? is in. This is our firstparticipation in the ECRC,and we're prepared to get our butts kicked. But watch out later on, we are fast learners. :shedevil


Cant wait to meet you.

Fisheye48 and I will be there.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Tony and I will be there!!!!! Can't wait to see all of you guy's again and meet some new people. Gonna be a great kick-off to a great year!!!!

Dawna will be there for the weigh in and morale support, her and Tony will be splitting duties fishing this year!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Capt. Brad King (2/13/2010)* Tony and I will be there!!!!! Can't wait to see all of you guy's again and meet some new people. Gonna be a great kick-off to a great year!!!!
> 
> Dawna will be there for the weigh in and morale support, her and Tony will be splitting duties fishing this year!


Cant wait to see the new boat.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Splittine (2/13/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Capt. Brad King (2/13/2010)* Tony and I will be there!!!!! Can't wait to see all of you guy's again and meet some new people. Gonna be a great kick-off to a great year!!!!
> ...


*Brad, You get a New Boat?*


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Splittine (2/13/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Capt. Brad King (2/13/2010)* Tony and I will be there!!!!! Can't wait to see all of you guy's again and meet some new people. Gonna be a great kick-off to a great year!!!!
> ...


I can't wait to run the dang thing!!! It's driving me crazy


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Garbo (2/13/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Splittine (2/13/2010)*
> ...


Dawna did.:moon


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Splittine (2/13/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Garbo (2/13/2010)*
> ...


*What did you get Dawna, Brad? *

*How come you didn't tell me? *

*What's up with that?*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Garbo (2/13/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Splittine (2/13/2010)*
> ...


There is a 2 page thread about it. Hang on and Ill bump it up.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Garbo (2/13/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Splittine (2/13/2010)*
> ...


Curtis I could have swore your patent pending "dang" was on that thread!!!!...LOL


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Capt. Brad King (2/13/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Garbo (2/13/2010)*
> ...


*Oh. I took it you had gotten another one for Dawna, I almost said "Dang" on this thread.*

*It's(Yours I guess) isBeautiful by the way....*


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Me and Jeremy will be fishing some events. Gonna have to sit the first 3 out and work the rest around Billfish tourneys but We will be there as much as possible!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Freespool (2/15/2010)*Me and Jeremy will be fishing some events. Gonna have to sit the first 3 out and work the rest around Billfish tourneys but We will be there as much as possible!


Thoughtyou and your buddywas done with the ECRC, I figured the way you talked down about it you wouldnt show your face around the club.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic303438-35-1.aspx



> *Freespool (3/28/2009)*SO I GOT UP THIS MORNING AND WENT TO HOT SPOTS EXPECTING TO FISH A REDFISH TOURNAMENT AND AFTER ALL THE TALK ON HERE ABOUT HOW WE SHOULD FISH IN BAD WEATHER YALL CANCELED IT!!!! THE WEATHER FORECAST HASN'T CHANGED IN THE LAST 4 DAYS AND WE ALL KNEW IT WOULD BE BLOWING ITSTAIL OFF AND OBVIOUSLY WE ALL WANTED TO FISH BECAUSE WE WOKE UP AT 430 IN THEFREAKIN MORNING AND I CAN'T IMAGINE HOW MAD THE GUYS FROM PC ARE. I WAS GONNA JOIN YALLS CLUB BUT AFTER THE WAY THIS TOURNAMENT WENT YOU WON'T BE SEENG ME AGAIN. I WOULD COMPLETLEY UNDERSTAND IF IT HAD BEEN CANCLED YESTERDAY BUT ONCE WE ALL SHOW UP WE BETTER FISH!
> 
> THERE IS NO QUESTIONALBE CONTENT IN THIS MESSAGE (PLEASE DO NOT DELETE)


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

We didnt fish any events last year but figured we would give it a shot this year. Yes we were pretty unhappy that weekend but I LOVE tournament fishing so were gonna fish as much as possible this year


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Good Freespool.I do hope to see you and JHogue at some of our events this year. That situation last year I hopeis water under the bridge for you, it is for me. Went through a LOT of changes last year, learned a bunch on how to throw a legit tournament series. We're better structured this year, more organized, and ready for 100 boats a tournament if so happens. 

As of now, I have 22 teams early registered with at least 10-15 more saying they'll be registering by the 27th. The new online registration is a big help to me if you are planning on being with us this year. Click on the "Join" menu button on the website. You also have the option of paying any fees through the website instead of at the check-in, optional. 

For the Freespools and JHogues out there, if you pay the $100.00/ person now, that covers all your membership and tournament entry fees for 2010.This insures that if you miss an event,you will still get participation points, which are 10 points less the the smallest fish weighing team. If you want to have a run at the top five teams of the year, the $100.00 is a great option.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Its all good! We are ready to compete this year and will be paying our 100 bucks within the next week so we get the participation points when we dont fish. I guess we will just have to step it up and win one or 2 to qualify for the championship


----------

